# Swimming upside dowm



## trrunner (Dec 1, 2005)

I just discovered a Peackock swimming on his back.

There was a previous post about the same thing. I believe it was related to a swim bladder or air bladder that helped buouncy. Is there a solution to this. I searched back but could not find anything.

Thanks
Moe


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

This is usually a fish that is beyond help.

I've never seen a fish survive that's upside down. It's likely a just matter of time.

You may want to investigate a bit further to see what caused it and prevent further deaths. We'd need to know all your water parameters, diet, tank mates, size of tank and how long you've had this set up with these fish.


----------



## trrunner (Dec 1, 2005)

55 gal

ph - 8
nitrate - 20
ammonia - 0
nitrite - 0
temp - 79

Eheim filter and air stone. 50 - 70% Water changes weekly.

Set up for 3 years

Just went through a problem 2 weeks ago when I lost 3 fish due to disease. The problem cleared up using Jungle Parasite Clear and several water changes on the advice of Kim. All has appeared very normal.

Feed is Hikari Gold pellets, Nutrafin Cichlid pellets and Nutrafin Max Flakes once a day.

There are 15 cichlids, mostly Peacocks with 1 JD, 1 rainbow shark and a couple of mbuna.

Very little aggression if any.


----------



## trrunner (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, the fish died. Any comment from anyone what this might be?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like a swim bladder injury, Moe...

If you have a JD in the tank with the peacocks, it wouldn't be surprising. 

I would just keep a very close eye on the rest of the tank for signs of further problems. It could be something else, but without more information, that's a pretty safe bet.

How big is the JD? Do you plan to leave it in this tank long term?

Kim


----------

